# Diablo 3: Blizzard krempelt Hack'n'Slay um - Schriftrollen verschwinden, Mystikerin fliegt raus und mehr



## SebastianThoeing (20. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Blizzard krempelt Hack'n'Slay um - Schriftrollen verschwinden, Mystikerin fliegt raus und mehr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Blizzard krempelt Hack'n'Slay um - Schriftrollen verschwinden, Mystikerin fliegt raus und mehr


----------



## Cornholio04 (20. Januar 2012)

Ah ich dachte schon Ihr habt dieses Update verpennt, aber Ihr schreibt ja doch noch darüber 
Die Änderungen klingen sehr sinnvoll, wirkt ein wenig wie "back to the roots" - was ich sehr gut finde. Ärgerlich nur, dass sie das Release im ersten Quartal wohl ganz sicher nicht mehr einhalten werden. Blizz sollte echt mal aufhören jemals irgendwelche Daten zu nennen. Sie können eh immer nur enttäuschen, da sie die Daten nie einhalten... und wir hoffnungsgetränkten Jünger woillen doch immer an Ihre Termine glauben obwohl wir es schon lange besser wissen sollten 

Grüße

Corni


----------



## Berndor (20. Januar 2012)

Das ist wieder mal Blizzard-typisch um die Ecke gesagt: "Wir werden frühestens im Sommer fertig. Eher dann zu Weihnachten 2012 !" Ein neues Duke Nukem Forever ? Was man über die Änderungen denken mag, sei mal dahingestellt. Es hört sich auf jeden Fall so an, dass da noch einiges an Zeit investiert werden muss. Mit Balancing hat das ja nichts mehr zu tun, sondern eher mit tiefgreifenden Änderungen der Spielmechanik. Da kann man nur hoffen, dass Torchlight 2 rechtzeitig erscheint...


----------



## silencer123 (20. Januar 2012)

solange andere Spiele als Ablenkung herauskommen, kanns auch 2014 erscheinen !


----------



## Fight_Angel (20. Januar 2012)

Aber immer noch kein freies Skill und talentesystem?


----------



## Egersdorfer (20. Januar 2012)

Ich hab da schon bedenken. Was ist, wenn ich mir das Spiel kaufe, es mir gefällt, sie es aber dann so umgestalten, dass vom Ursprünglichen (was mir gefallen hat) nicht mehr viel da ist?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (20. Januar 2012)

Blizzard liefert meist sehr gute Spiele ab und die Änderungen klingen, soweit ich das ungespielt beurteilen kann, auch recht sinnvoll.
Aber sie müssen auch aufpassen, das ihr Diablo 3 nicht zur Farce verkommt. Seit Jahren angekündigt, immer noch kein Release Termin in sicht. Wenn sie sich zu lang Zeit lassen ist das Spiel, das jetzt schon technisch eher schwächelt, dahingehend völlig veraltet. Das Spielprinzip ist auch nicht gerade frisch und dann kaufens weniger Leute. Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass Blizzard ja möchte, dass das Spiel wie D2 über 10-15 Jahre gespielt wird.  Man hätte sozusagen einen Duke Nukem Forever Effekt - ein eigentlich sehr gutes Spiel, das aber technisch wie spielerisch total veraltet ist.

Am Ende der Entwicklung anfangen noch mal grundlegende Sachen umzustellen ist nie ein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## DrProof (20. Januar 2012)

Duke Nukem????
Wird der auch in dem Spiel sein? Ich hab nur blabla gelesen und ständig dazwischen den Duke gesehen.. =D
Kann ja kein Zufall sein.. 
Die ziehen das noch bis Winter 2012... pünktlich zum Weihnachtsgeschäft...


----------



## kornhill (20. Januar 2012)

Na dann will ich aber jetzt möglichst bald Torchlight 2 sehen!


----------



## Stonemender (20. Januar 2012)

Naja. SWTOR frisst grad eh all meine Zeit und in ein paar Wochen kommt noch Guild Wars 2 dazu. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass irgenwann ja noch Torchlight 2 kommen wird, hab ich in den nächsten paar Monaten eh keine Zeit für Diablo 3 

Kann wegen meiner erst Oktober kommen^^


----------



## Phone83 (20. Januar 2012)

In dem Text steht * es HAT EINIGE ZEIT GEKOSTET DIES AUS DEM SPIEL zu entfernen.
das heißt für mich das der release nicht noch mal um 1 jahr nach hinten verschoben wird..wann immer es kommt.xD
also ich will sagen bzw verstehe es so das es schon raus ist und somit ist auch nicht gesagt was pc games vermutet das es noch weiter nach hinten verschoben wird


----------



## Mothman (20. Januar 2012)

Mmmh.da scheint ja in der Closed-Beta eine ordentliche Mängel-Liste entstanden zu sein.  
Naja, dafür sind ja Testphasen auch gut. Aber so krasse Änderungen überraschen dann doch etwas.


----------



## TheCrow1989 (20. Januar 2012)

Die kleinen Schnitzer und Bugs machen doch ein spiel erst aus, dieser absolute perfektions wahn der bei blizzard herscht ist nicht gut für das spiel!
Wenn es danacht geht wird das spiel nie fertig ...


----------



## Mothman (20. Januar 2012)

TheCrow1989 schrieb:


> Die Schnitzer und Bugs machen doch ein spiel erst aus, dieser absolute perfektions wahn der bei blizzard herscht ist nicht gut für das spiel!


Naja, es geht in diesem Fall weniger um kleine Schnitzer und Bugs, sondern viel mehr um große Änderungen am Gesamtsystem.*

EDIT:
* bzw. (um die Kirche im Dorf zu lassen): Sehr große Änderungen in vielen Bereichen des Spiels.


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2012)

TheCrow1989 schrieb:


> Die Schnitzer und Bugs machen doch ein spiel erst aus, dieser absolute perfektions wahn der bei blizzard herscht ist nicht gut für das spiel!
> Wenn es danacht geht wird das spiel nie fertig ...


 
oh ja
deswegen war Gothic 3 aus so beliebt?
also ich hab lieber ein Spiel das funktioniert und schon gar keinen solchen Baukasten den die User dann zusammenkleben müssen

wobei, ich glaube das ist ja wegen Torchlight, der Max brauch noch Zeit und deswegen haben die schnell was aus dem Hut gezaubert damit das keinem Auffällt


----------



## SebastianThoeing (20. Januar 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> In dem Text steht * es HAT EINIGE ZEIT GEKOSTET DIES AUS DEM SPIEL zu entfernen.
> das heißt für mich das der release nicht noch mal um 1 jahr nach hinten verschoben wird..wann immer es kommt.xD
> also ich will sagen bzw verstehe es so das es schon raus ist und somit ist auch nicht gesagt was pc games vermutet das es noch weiter nach hinten verschoben wird


 
Zitat aus dem Text:
"Außerdem betont man, dass noch viel Arbeit vor den Entwicklern liege, weil man ständig Änderungen beim Feintuning und an der Spielbalance vornehme. Besonders das Fertigkeits- und Runensystem steht derzeit unter Beobachtung."

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## TheCrow1989 (20. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> oh ja
> deswegen war Gothic 3 aus so beliebt?
> also ich hab lieber ein Spiel das funktioniert und schon gar keinen solchen Baukasten den die User dann zusammenkleben müssen
> 
> wobei, ich glaube das ist ja wegen Torchlight, der Max brauch noch Zeit und deswegen haben die schnell was aus dem Hut gezaubert damit das keinem Auffällt



Gothic 3 war ein totall ausfall das geb ich zu ,aber ich beziehe mich eher auf sachen wie das drohnen reiten bei bf3 ,wo man sich sagt '' ok das sollte so nich sein is aber witzig und lockert das spiel auf''


----------



## TheChicky (20. Januar 2012)

All diese Änderungen sind laut Bashiok bereits im Spiel und im nächsten BetaPatch, der heute kommen soll, integriert.

Gebt also die Hoffnung auf ein baldiges Release nicht auf


----------



## UrielOWA (20. Januar 2012)

Oha, große und interessante Änderungen. Klingt wirklich teilweise wie ein "Back to the Roots".

Na ich richte mich trotzdem einfach an dem Motto was ich bei sowas immer hab: "Abwarten und Tee trinken."
Sachlich und objektiv betrachten und beurteilen. 
Schließlich ist mir als potenzieller Käufer bis zum Release stets die Möglichkeit gegeben zu sagen "Nein, will ich nicht."


----------



## Kleo (20. Januar 2012)

TheCrow1989 schrieb:


> Die kleinen Schnitzer und Bugs machen doch ein spiel erst aus, dieser absolute perfektions wahn der bei blizzard herscht ist nicht gut für das spiel!
> Wenn es danacht geht wird das spiel nie fertig ...


 
Ich finde, deine Aussage ist im Kern durchaus zutreffend. Natürlich möchte man ein möglichst fehlerfreies Spiel haben. Aber es sind eben gerade die kleinen Ecken und Kanten, die reizvoll sind. Blizzards Versuch, ein möglichst perfektes und lückenfreies Spielgefühl zu erzeugen, ist zwar grundsätzlich sehr ehrenwert, aber mittlerweile wird das einfach zu weit getrieben. Das hat bereits die Singleplayer-Kampagne von Starcraft II "ruiniert". Man hat dort derart verbissen versucht, möglichst alles perfekt zu machen, etwa in jeder Mission irgendwelche neuen Spielmechaniken oder Wendungen einzubauen, dass sich gerade dadurch schon wieder eine gewisse Monotonie einstellte und man geradezu darauf hoffte, dass endlich mal einfach nur eine ganz normale "Töte alle 5 Gegnerbasen auf der riesengroßen Karte"-Mission im Stil von Starcraft I kommen würde.
Dynamik ist hier das Schlüsselwort. Wenn alles von Anfang bis Ende "perfekt" und komplett glattgeschliffen ist, dann ist es etwa so, als gäbe es jeden Abend ein großes Feuerwerk, statt nur einmal im Jahr an Silvester. Das wäre dann nichts Besonderes mehr, sondern man würde es einfach als alltägliches Ereignis hinnehmen und nicht weiter beachten. Genauso kann es einem Spiel durchaus helfen, wenn es hier oder da ein paar Längen, vielleicht auch mal frustige Abschnitte, oder auch Fehler oder Lücken gibt. Denn so wird man einerseits mehr gefordert und andererseits nimmt man so die hochwertigen Spielmomente erst richtig wahr, weil sie dann auch wirklich herausstechen.

Leider scheint es ja ein Trend zu sein, Spiele, gerade Fortsetzungen, nur noch nach Statistiken zu entwickeln. Wenn die Steam- oder Was-auch-immer-Daten belegen, dass ein Großteil der Spieler einen Abschnitt zu schwer fand, wird der Nachfolger im Schwierigkeitsgrad heruntergesetzt. Wenn eine Fraktion im Mulitplayer öfter gewinnt als eine andere oder ein Zauber öfter genutzt wird als ein anderer, dann werden die Werte sofort angepasst. Klar, das klingt erstmal sinnvoll, aber wenn ein solcher Prozess auf zu mechanische Weise angewendet wird, dann sorgt das nur dafür, dass die Spiele schlichtweg zu gefällig, zu angepasst und damit einfach nur langweilig werden. Denn sie bieten genau das, was man erwartet. Aber ich möchte als Spieler unterhalten und gefordert werden und dazu muss mich das Spiel auch überraschen und sich auch mal gegen meine Erwartungen stellen.

Zu solch einem Thema oder ähnlichen Themen würde ich übrigens gerne mal eine Reportage im Heft lesen .


----------



## Chronik (20. Januar 2012)

Hab ich gestern schon bei battle.net gelesen.

Zu der Schriftrolle der Indenifikation. Find ich gut aber wenn man jetzt waffen tatsächlcih so entschlüsseln kann dann sollte die Dauer nicht zu lange sein.

Die Änderungen was den "Stein der Heimkehr" und den "Trank-Slot" in der Aktionsleiste angeht, find ich gut.

Ich bin kein Beta-Spieler, weil die Beta gar nicht habe  aber die Änderungen mit den Kessel und den Würfel (das die beide verschwinden) find ich nich wirklich gut. Nicht nur weil ich dann immer zurück zur Stadt muss. D3 spielt man um neue Items zu Sammeln. Wenn ich da jedes mal zurück zur Stadt muss nur um mein Inventar zu leeren, da komm ich mir vor wie bei D2. Den Kessel hät ich raus gewurfen aber den Würfel hätt ich drin gelasen.

Bei der "Mystikerin" find ich kein Vorteil und kein Nachteil das die raus fliegt. Da die noch nicht in der Beta vorhanden ist. Ich weiß nur das die Items verzaubern sollte und eventuell Runen entwickeln/verbessern sollte. Es gibt ein Schmied der Waffen baut und/oder repariert wieso soll es keine/n Frau/Mann geben die so was ähnliches mit runen machen (erstellen und/oder verbessern) können.


----------



## Alexey1978 (20. Januar 2012)

Och nee schon wieder X Änderungen von Dingen die gut waren und die die  Spieler in hunderten von Beta-Youtube-Videos schon als "so wird's im  Spiel sein" akzeptiert hatten. 

Ich fürchte das sie es tatsächlich noch schaffen den Titel kaputt zu  produzieren. Die Gegenstände für's auseinandernehmen/verkaufen direkt aus dem Inventar heraus waren super. Schnell und effektiv. Nun muss ich doch wieder  X-mal in die Stadt weil mehr wertloses Zeug dropt und mein Inventar  ständig zugemüllt ist? Na supi. Das zu der Blizzard Philosophie "Wir wollen den Spieler nich so sehr aus der Action raus reißen." 

Das einzig gute was geändert wird, ist das identifizieren. Das es ohne Schriftrolle geht, finde ich persönlich gut. Klar man könnte argumentieren das nicht jeder Charakter ein Experte für magische Gegenstände ist aber für den Spielfluß und ein aufgeräumteres Inventar ist es sicherlich gut.

Dann ändern sie wieder einmal sämtliche Attribute? Warum? Was war denn an den alten so schlecht? Ich kann einfach teilweise nicht mehr nachvollziehen warum Blizzard schon wieder solch einschneidende Veränderungen bringt. Es sieht fast so aus als ob sie den sprichwörtlichen Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr sehen und Änderung X Y oder Z als grandios sehen obwohl sie etwas ändern was bereits gut oder gar sehr gut war. Irgendwann ist meiner Meinung nach der Punkt erreicht, an dem ein System nahezu perfekt ist. Warum da noch und nöcher wieder dran rum verändern bis es schlechter wird? 

Auch das man seine "aktiven" Skills nicht mehr frei austauschen darf ist eine Änderung die für mich einen deutlichen Rückschritt darstellt. (das wurde beim letzten großen Änderungswahn gemacht) Nun müsste ich mit meinem hochstufigen Barbar wenn ich meine nutzbaren Skills wechseln möchte erst in die Stadt oder sonstwo hin reisen damit ich sie ändern kann?!? Das ist doch super nervig. Ich habe dann X Skills und weil ich gerade Mächtiger-Monsterklopper A und Spring-rum-wie-Hulk B als aktive Skills ausgewählt habe kann ich den Rundum-Monsterkopfzubrei-Schwinger Y nicht einsetzen bis ich in der Stadt war, obwohl ich ihn im Grunde gelernt habe und anwenden kann? Na supi Blizzard. Ich stelle mir gerade Multiplayer Partien vor wo X-mal Pause gemacht werden muss, weil Mitspieler ihre Skills an die jeweilige Situation anpassen wollen. Das ist doch zum 

Trotz der jahrelangen Wartezeit ist zwar immer noch Vorfreude auf Teil 3 der Reihe da aber ich glaube das zumindest für mich persönlich der beste 3. Teil schon wieder wegverbessert wurde. Blizzard muss mal langsam aufhören ein vermeindlich "perfektes" Produkt abliefern zu wollen wenn sie über den Punkt bereits hinaus sind. Zuviel des Guten schadet nur wie bei fast allen Dingen.

Naja da bleibt nur zu hoffen, das das Endprodukt dann doch noch rundum zu begeistern weiß. Weil ich keine 20 Jahre auf einen noch verschlimmbesserten Teil 4 warten werde.


----------



## bigkosy (20. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht kommt ja die Mystikerin als DLC später doch noch.

Liegt ja etwas im Trend Teile aus dem Spiel zu entfernen und später kostenpflichtig nachzureichen (siehe Deus Ex HR).


----------



## MINlSTRY (20. Januar 2012)

Ich versteh nich so ganz wieso sich die meisten Leute so aufregen,dass mal wieder was komplett umgekrempelt wird..Als die ersten Infohappen zu D3 kamen,hieß es überall.. "oh nein,was für n Bullshit mit dem neuen Attributsystem,wo ist das Stadtportal..blabla.."
Dann geht Blizz auf die Mehrheit der Spieler ein,ändert was,und es ist wieder falsch.. 

"Niemand wird sich später daran erinnern, ob das Spiel mit Verspätung erschienen ist, sondern einzig und allein daran, ob es großartig ist."

Hätte ich persönlich als Schlusswort besser gefunden...

Blizzard spielt gerne mit der Community und hat schon oft genug in irgendwelchen Forenbeiträgen oder Interviews Anspielungen auf ein kommenden Patch oder Release gegeben...

"Jay Wilson ist Game Director für Diablo III, hat das Fleisch erfunden und glaubt, dass Kate Beckinsale die beste Schauspielerin aller Zeiten ist."

D3 hat beim besten Willen überhaupt nix mit der Alten am Hut. Der neuste Film, "Unterwelt:ERWACHEN" bzw. Underworld:Awakening kommt in Deutschland am 2.2.2012 ins Kino und wird vorraussichtlich Mitte/Ende März erscheinen. 

grtz


----------



## hifumi (20. Januar 2012)

Identifizieren war ja eigentlich schon in Diablo 1 nur Formsache. Mit dem Halter für die Schriftrollen in D2 dann erst recht. Die Mechanik ist wohl damals in Anlehnung an Nethack und so eingebaut worden, aber der große Unterschied ist, dass dort 1. Identify Rollen viel seltener und wertvoller sind und 2. Gegenstände auch verflucht sein können und dann negative Auswirkungen haben, bzw. man sie eben auch unidentifiziert benutzen kann. Ohne diese Voraussetzungen fragt man sich schon, was denn eigentlich der Sinn von unidentifizierten Gegenständen ist, ausser vielleicht die Vorfreude auf's identifizieren zu erzeugen.


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2012)

MINlSTRY schrieb:


> Ich versteh nich so ganz wieso sich die meisten Leute so aufregen,dass mal wieder was komplett umgekrempelt wird..Als die ersten Infohappen zu D3 kamen,hieß es überall.. "oh nein,was für n Bullshit mit dem neuen Attributsystem,wo ist das Stadtportal..blabla.."
> Dann geht Blizz auf die Mehrheit der Spieler ein,ändert was,und es ist wieder falsch..


 
naja, die Leute babbeln halt gerne doch mal Unfug und sind, was das schlimme ist, sind auch noch überzeugt davon auch noch richtig zu liegen, selbst wenn man Beweisen kann das die Falsch liegen


----------



## Alexey1978 (20. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, die Leute babbeln halt gerne doch mal Unfug und sind, was das schlimme ist, sind auch noch überzeugt davon auch noch richtig zu liegen, selbst wenn man Beweisen kann das die Falsch liegen


 
Na nun bin ich aber mal gespannt auf wen Du hier anspielst und vor allem was Du zum Thema zu sagen hast außer die Meinung andere direkt als "Unfug blabbeln" zu bezeichnen. Vor allem würde ich gerne mal wissen, welche Art von "Beweisen" Du vorlegen kannst/möchtest, dass hier alle die einen Teil der Änderungen oder gar alle als negativ sehen, falsch liegen.


----------



## demon-chan (20. Januar 2012)

MINlSTRY schrieb:


> D3 hat beim besten Willen überhaupt nix mit der Alten am Hut. Der neuste Film, "Unterwelt:ERWACHEN" bzw. Underworld:Awakening kommt in Deutschland am 2.2.2012 ins Kino und wird vorraussichtlich Mitte/Ende März erscheinen.
> 
> grtz


 
„Kate“ Bailey Beckinsale (*geboren 26. Juli* 1973 in London) ist eine britische Schauspielerin


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2012)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Na nun bin ich aber mal gespannt auf wen Du hier anspielst und vor allem was Du zum Thema zu sagen hast außer die Meinung andere direkt als "Unfug blabbeln" zu bezeichnen. Vor allem würde ich gerne mal wissen, welche Art von "Beweisen" Du vorlegen kannst/möchtest, dass hier alle die einen Teil der Änderungen oder gar alle als negativ sehen, falsch liegen.


 
eigentlich hatte ich die Nase im Sinn, die bei der HdRO News einen Random-D3-Flame abgelassen hat, der dummerweise ein Fehlzünder war, aber naja, so wie du grade aufschreist hab ich da einen Wunden Punkt erwischt? -.-


----------



## graphimundo (20. Januar 2012)

Zu allererst einmal empfehle ich jedem den orginal Artikel: Systemänderungen - Diablo III denn dieser enthält einiges an mehr Informationen und liest sich einfach auch wesentlich struckturierter.

Dann prinzipiell fand ich es erstmal wirklich großartig (bzw auch überfällig) das mal so ein Schreiben raus geht aus dem ich erfahre woran sie denn wirklich noch arbeiten(und vorallem warum) und was der Grund für die Verzögerungen ist.
Die Änderungen an sich klingen im Großen und Ganzen sinnvoll (z.b. Atribute, Stadtportal) und tatsächlich etwas wie "zürück zu den Wurzeln" an einigen Stellen möchte ich mir aber kein Urteil erlauben da ichs bisher nicht testen konnte und eine Einschätzung deshalb schwer fällt.
->Als Beispiel sind hier die nun nutzlosen weißen Gegenstände zu nennen

Das die Mystikerin und die Identifiktationrollen rausfliegen finde ich hingegen schade, ich hätte es sinvoller gefunden wenn die Identifikation noch in ihrem "Wert" gesteigert worden wäre (wie hier auch schon von jemandem angemerkt) um den gewünschen "Geschenk auspacken Effekt" noch zu verstärken.

Unterm Strich wirkt das ganze aber schon etwas unprofessionel, nach so langer Zeit ganze Systheme die man lange verteidigt hat über Bord zu werfen weil man festgestellt hat es war "vorher" doch besser.
Da muss schonmal die Frage erlaubt sein was dann z.b. den Herrn Willson von jedem anderen unterscheidet bzw. was ihn für seinen Job qualifiziert.

P.S. wenn ich sowas lese bekomme ich Angst:


Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Auch das man seine "aktiven" Skills nicht mehr frei austauschen darf ist eine Änderung die für mich einen deutlichen Rückschritt darstellt. (das wurde beim letzten großen Änderungswahn gemacht) Nun müsste ich mit meinem hochstufigen Barbar wenn ich meine nutzbaren Skills wechseln möchte erst in die Stadt oder sonstwo hin reisen damit ich sie ändern kann?!? Das ist doch super nervig. Ich habe dann X Skills und weil ich gerade Mächtiger-Monsterklopper A und Spring-rum-wie-Hulk B als aktive Skills ausgewählt habe kann ich den Rundum-Monsterkopfzubrei-Schwinger Y nicht einsetzen bis ich in der Stadt war, obwohl ich ihn im Grunde gelernt habe und anwenden kann? Na supi Blizzard. Ich stelle mir gerade Multiplayer Partien vor wo X-mal Pause gemacht werden muss, weil Mitspieler ihre Skills an die jeweilige Situation anpassen wollen. Das ist doch zum


Das ist genau das was ich als das Schlimmste erachte was passieren kann, nämlich das es null Individualität,Fasettenreichtum und damit Tiefgang gibt, weil jeder einfach mal eben alles kann.
Ich will das man sich beim Entwickeln seines Charackters nen Kopf machen muss wohin die Reise geht und das ich mich eben auf bestimmte Dinge beschränken muss.
So bin ich dann eben nicht enfach nur die Zauberin sonder die z.b. Eis/Energieschild Zauberin die in der Gruppenkonstellation/Situation X am effektivsten ist ODER die Feuer/Deff Zauberin die Fall y abdeckt.
Und das man eben nicht mitem im Feld mal eben einfach alles wechseln kann ist zumindest ein kleines Zugeständnis an den Anspruch.

Ich hoffe ja auch noch das der Knüller für mich noch kommt, da sie mit der GROßEN Systemänderung and der sie gerade arbeiten, nämlich das Skill und Runensystem noch hinterm Berg halten.


----------



## Schalkmund (20. Januar 2012)

Egal von mir aus kann D3 auch 2015 kommen ich hab noch soviel aus 2011 nachzuholen, die letzten Monate wurden alle von Skyrim gefressen und ich bin vermutlich noch lange nicht durch.


----------



## Malifurion (20. Januar 2012)

Tja ich weiß nicht was ich von Blizzard halten soll. Aber die Änderungen orientieren sich sehr stark an Diablo2, wenn man alleine schon die Namen der Attribute ansieht. Das finde ich gut. Zum anderen aber hat Blizzard offenbar ein inkompetentes Entwicklerteam, dass seit mehr als 3 Jahren (seit der Ankündigung) sich nicht einig ist, welches System nun funktioniert und welches nicht. Diese Verzögerungen, diese Änderungen und das immer wieder große Umkrempeln des Core-Systems zeigt eigentlich nur, dass das Team von Diablo3 sich seiner Arbeit zwar bewusst ist, aber totale Inkompetenz aufweist. Wenn ich ein Spiel ankündige, dann erwarte ich als Community-Mitglied den Release spätenstens nach 1 Jahr oder vielleicht auch 2. Aber das dauert zu lange. Denn, wenn ein Spiel der Öffentlichkeit erstmals vorgestellt wird (man beachte dabei das geniale Werbemanagement von Blizzard auf der Website) erwarte ich, dass die wichtigsten Elemente durchgetestet sind, funktionieren und der Spielermasse erfolgreich unterbreitet werden können. Ich sah schon von anfang an, als die Skilltrees rausgenommen wurden, dass im Hause Blizzard keiner wirklich weiß, wie man Diablo3 entwickeln könnte.


----------



## Darthbrezel (20. Januar 2012)

Ganz ehrlich ich finde D3 hat nix mehr mit der Diablo reihe an sich zu tun, das wird ein völlig neues Diablo, was da alles im vergleich zu den vorgängern rausgenommen und geändert wird, D1 und D2 haben sich vom system der Mechanik  her jahre lang bewährt , ich steck meine Hoffnung für das klassische D2 feeling eher in Torchlight 2, das fühlt sich am ehesten noch wie diablo an, mir gefällt das ganze nicht, viele bezeichnen D3 auch als ein WoW in der Vogelperspektive , da kann ich zum Teil zustimmen, ich persöhnlich hab das gefühl D3 wird sich wie DS3 oder Titcan quest etc. anfühlen, ein neues Hackn Slay eben das es nicht weit bringt, mal sehen was kommt.


----------



## BJubilee (20. Januar 2012)

Wahrscheinlich wird jetzt erstmal noch alles für zukünftige DLCs/Erweiterungen rausgeschnitten...^^


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2012)

BJubilee schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird jetzt erstmal noch alles für zukünftige DLCs/Erweiterungen rausgeschnitten...^^


 
ach lass doch den Dummfug mal bleiben oder leßt mal endlich die News
mal ehrlich, aber jeder der hier das DLC Fass meint aufmachen zu müssen macht sich doch nur lächerlich: Man schmeißt etwas raus und überträgt die Funktion auf etwas anderes und das soll dann als DLC kommen
WTF?


----------



## T8uNd3r5toRm (20. Januar 2012)

Darthbrezel schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ich finde D3 hat nix mehr mit der Diablo reihe an sich zu tun, das wird ein völlig neues Diablo, was da alles im vergleich zu den vorgängern rausgenommen und geändert wird, D1 und D2 haben sich vom system der Mechanik  her jahre lang bewährt , ich steck meine Hoffnung für das klassische D2 feeling eher in Torchlight 2, das fühlt sich am ehesten noch wie diablo an, mir gefällt das ganze nicht, viele bezeichnen D3 auch als ein WoW in der Vogelperspektive , da kann ich zum Teil zustimmen, ich persöhnlich hab das gefühl D3 wird sich wie DS3 oder Titcan quest etc. anfühlen, ein neues Hackn Slay eben das es nicht weit bringt, mal sehen was kommt.


 da ich titan quest momentan für das beste hackn slay halte (ja, auch diablo 2 muss dagegen einpacken), kann ich damit leben, wenn d3 in die richtung geht. ich denke d3 wird tq von meinem persönlichen hackn slay-thron stürzen. bei torchlight fand ich die story zu langweilig, einmal durchgespielt hatte ich iwie null motivation es noch einmal mit nem anderen charakter durchzuspielen.

aber jetzt mal was zu den änderungen:

warum um himmels willen zeit zum identifizieren verplempern? wem macht das denn bitte spaß? ich freue mich, wenn ich was tolles finde, aber das identifizieren ging mir schon immer auf den nerv. also bitte baut ne auto-identify-funktion ein, die man je nach lust und laune an- oder ausstellt.
auch das man nun wieder ständig in die stadt zurück muss, um sachen zu verkaufen oder auseinander zu nehmen, find ich einfach idiotisch. ich möchte monster metzeln, deshalb heißt es hackn slay und nicht itemsammeln 3.0.

EDIT: das mit den DLCs halte ich auch für idiotisch, da ja nicht die story geändert wird, sondern das gameplay.


----------



## NineEleven (20. Januar 2012)

Ich wollts eigentlich ganz gerne noch vor meiner ersten Midlife-Crisis spielen.....


----------



## Slartibartfas30 (20. Januar 2012)

Selbstverständlich bin ich davon überzeugt das ein Produkt von Blizzard seines gleichen sucht. Ich vertraue Blizzard vollkommen, in der Hinsicht auch diesmal wieder ein super geiles Spiel herauszubringen. Trotz ihrer positiven Firmenphilosophie regen mich dennoch so langsam die ständigen Änderungen am Spiel auf. Ins besondere dieses ständige Hinhalten, dieses ständige Zerstören der Hoffnung, dass es doch schon bald erscheint. Mittlerweile werden schon die Stimmen lauter, die behaupten man müsse sich schon auf ein Release im Sommer 2012 einstellen. Ich verstehe es nicht. Ich denke, so lange noch kein Release feststeht, wird weiterhin daran rum geschraubt. Wieso kann man da nicht bald mal ein Schnitt machen und sich die nächsten Änderungen für ein Add on bereit halten. Ich kann mich noch an meine Abi Klausuren erinnern. So lange ich die Zettel in Händen hielt wollte ich etwas verbessern.


----------



## Cromox (20. Januar 2012)

T8uNd3r5toRm schrieb:


> warum um himmels willen zeit zum identifizieren verplempern? wem macht das denn bitte spaß? ich freue mich, wenn ich was tolles finde, aber das identifizieren ging mir schon immer auf den nerv. also bitte baut ne auto-identify-funktion ein, die man je nach lust und laune an- oder ausstellt.
> auch das man nun wieder ständig in die stadt zurück muss, um sachen zu verkaufen oder auseinander zu nehmen, find ich einfach idiotisch. ich möchte monster metzeln, deshalb heißt es hackn slay und nicht itemsammeln 3.0.



Du brauchst die magischen Items ja eh nicht mehr zu identifizieren. Nur noch die Uniques, Legendaries und Sets. Und davon droppen ja deutlich weniger. Man muss aber erstmal abwarten wie lange diese Animation dauert um entscheiden zu können ob es eher nervt oder in Ordnung ist.
Den zweiten Punkt kann ich nachvollziehen. Letztes Jahr meinten sie noch, dass man dem Spieler versucht möglichst lange im Kampf zu halten ohne zurück in die Stadt zu müssen. Dafür haben sie dann ja den Cauldron of Jordan und Nephalem Cube ins Spiel gebracht, neben den Healthglobes. Und jetzt entfernen sie fast alles wieder? Und bringen sogar noch nen zusätzlichen Slot nur für die Heiltränke? Das versteht echt keiner mehr. Alles was sie jetzt wieder ändern sind konzeptionelle Dinge, die eigentlich schon längst hätten fix sein müssen. Hier übrigens noch eine interessante Spielermeinung von einem D3-Betaspieler auf englisch. Die meisten seiner Punkte Teile ich auch: Diablo 3 System Changes. - YouTube


----------



## graphimundo (20. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach lass doch den Dummfug mal bleiben oder leßt mal endlich die News
> mal ehrlich, aber jeder der hier das DLC Fass meint aufmachen zu müssen macht sich doch nur lächerlich: Man schmeißt etwas raus und überträgt die Funktion auf etwas anderes und das soll dann als DLC kommen
> WTF?



Naja bezüglich der Mystikerin kann man dieses Fass zumindest mal leicht anklopfen denn im Prinziep sagt er ja selber das es gut möglich ist das sie wieder kommt und das dies zumindest in einem Addon geschieht halte ich auch für sehr warscheinlich.Ich persönlich störe mich darann jetzt nicht so massiv oder möchten ihen gleich diese Hintergedanken unterstellen aber kann doch zumindest nachvollziehen wie jemand den Gedanken aufgreift.



T8uNd3r5toRm schrieb:


> warum um himmels willen zeit zum identifizieren verplempern? wem macht das denn bitte spaß? ich freue mich, wenn ich was tolles finde, aber das identifizieren ging mir schon immer auf den nerv. also bitte baut ne auto-identify-funktion ein, die man je nach lust und laune an- oder ausstellt.
> auch das man nun wieder ständig in die stadt zurück muss, um sachen zu verkaufen oder auseinander zu nehmen, find ich einfach idiotisch. ich möchte monster metzeln, deshalb heißt es hackn slay und nicht itemsammeln 3.0.


 
Du hättest dich als Kind also auch genauso über deine Geschenke gefreut wenn deine Eltern sie dir einfach in die Hand gedrückt hätten? Sprich ganz ohne die Vorfreude wenn du gesehen hast...."wow da ist was großes, da kann was tolles drinn sein...darf ichs entlich auspacken?"
Nichts anderes passiert hier und wenn man dann die Identifikation auch noch im "Wert" erhöht verstärkt das dieses Effekt, weil dann der ein oder andere Gegenstand eben noch bis zu nächsten Heimkehr im Inventar bleibt und die Spannung steigert bzw. man nur die richtig großen Geschenke direkt aufreist und dafür eben dementsprechend bezahlt.

Und auch die gezwungen Stadtbesuche funktionieren nach einem ähnlichen Schema.


----------



## graphimundo (20. Januar 2012)

*edit* 





Cromox schrieb:


> D3-Betaspieler auf englisch. Die meisten seiner Punkte Teile ich auch: Diablo 3 System Changes. - YouTube


 
ganz ehrlich? der Typ labert einen riesen Haufen ***** ...allein bei seiner ständigen Frage warum sie dies und jenes tun möchte ich ihn an einen Stuhl fesseln und den Text noch und nöcher lesen lassen. 
Und dann seine allgegenwertige, ultimative Begründung, es wäre alles nur um den Leute mehr Zeit aus der Tasche zu leiern ist doch....Kopf->Tisch!!!

P.S. zu blöd zum editieren


----------



## Weed4all (20. Januar 2012)

Alle die D3 erwarten weden entäuscht-BASTA!!!!!!!!! ende der diskusion!!!!!!
So lang die an dem ding rum kochen um so schlechter wirds!!!!!
Achh kommt schon das wird doch immer lächerlicher hier-vorallem wenn man euren stuss ließt......
Es wird ein 0815 durchschnit dreck ...da gibt es für mich keine fragen mehr...
der hype wird so lang vorangetrieben bis es endlich erscheint...und dann wird es vergessen.AMEN!!!
seit 10 jahren dieses gemauchel..wird es so oder words net so???
hab schnauze voll...ES REICHT!!!


----------



## Alexey1978 (20. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> eigentlich hatte ich die Nase im Sinn, die bei der HdRO News einen Random-D3-Flame abgelassen hat, der dummerweise ein Fehlzünder war, aber naja, so wie du grade aufschreist hab ich da einen Wunden Punkt erwischt? -.-


 
Aufschreien? Wunder Punkt??? Naja what ever. Kein User der nicht sämtliche Posts von Dir in allen News liest hätte je auf die Idee kommen können, dass Du Dich auf einen völlig anderen Thread beziehst und auf möglicherweise dämliche rumheul Kommentare die dort gemacht worden sind. Also blieb nur der Schluß das Du anstatt hier sinnvoll Deine Meinung zu äußern Du lediglich die flamst die es hier tun, von daher war meine Frage auf wen Du anspielst ja wohl mehr als gerechtfertigt oder nicht? Sorry falls ich Dich da falsch verstanden habe.


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2012)

Weed4all schrieb:


> Alle die D3 erwarten weden entäuscht-BASTA!!!!!!!!! ende der diskusion!!!!!!
> So lang die an dem ding rum kochen um so schlechter wirds!!!!!
> Achh kommt schon das wird doch immer lächerlicher hier-vorallem wenn man euren stuss ließt......
> Es wird ein 0815 durchschnit dreck ...da gibt es für mich keine fragen mehr...
> ...


 
Dude, ich glaub dein Dope ist schlecht, komm mal runter von deinem Trip



Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Aufschreien? Wunder Punkt??? Naja what ever.  Kein User der nicht sämtliche Posts von Dir in allen News liest hätte je  auf die Idee kommen können, dass Du Dich auf einen völlig anderen  Thread beziehst und auf möglicherweise dämliche rumheul Kommentare die  dort gemacht worden sind. Also blieb nur der Schluß das Du anstatt hier  sinnvoll Deine Meinung zu äußern Du lediglich die flamst die es hier  tun, von daher war meine Frage auf wen Du anspielst ja wohl mehr als  gerechtfertigt oder nicht? Sorry falls ich Dich da falsch verstanden  habe.


 
ahja, und da kommt jetzt noch ein Argument daran was an der Aussage falsch war, das viele ganz einfach gerne motzen?
also so wie du grade?
Auch wenn man nicht weiß, dass die Aussage eine ganz andere im Hinterkopf hat, was stimmt daran nicht, das war eine Antwort auf eine Frage


----------



## Alexey1978 (20. Januar 2012)

graphimundo schrieb:


> P.S. wenn ich sowas lese bekomme ich Angst:
> 
> Das ist genau das was ich als das Schlimmste erachte was passieren kann, nämlich das es null Individualität,Fasettenreichtum und damit Tiefgang gibt, weil jeder einfach mal eben alles kann.
> Ich will das man sich beim Entwickeln seines Charackters nen Kopf machen muss wohin die Reise geht und das ich mich eben auf bestimmte Dinge beschränken muss.
> ...


 
Zum einen wird es durch die Runen ein Unmenge an Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten geben. Zum anderen bezog ich mich nun mal eindeutig auf das was Blizzard bisher nunmal an System für D3 uns Spielern gezeigt hat und das ist nun mal ein System wo man Skills per Levelaufstieg freischaltet und man beim erreichen von Lvl. X nun mal alles kann was seine Klasse an Skills hat. Individualisierung in Form von separierten Skilltrees wird es in D3 wahrscheinlich nicht mehr geben. Wobei man ja nie weiß wieviele vermeintlich fertige Systeme wieder völlig über Bord geworfen werden. *seufzt*

Nehmen wir einen Lvl 30. Charakter. Man hat 22 Skills "freigeschaltet" kann aber "nur" 6 davon nutzen. Zum wechseln der aktiven Skills heißt's dann zurück ins Dorf oder wo auch immer man die Skills verändern kann. Der Punkt stört mich halt, weil sie es am Anfang der Beta noch frei austauschbar hatten. Das gefiel mir persönlich am besten. Denn mal ganz ehrlich, willst Du jede Klasse 2 oder 3 mal durchspielen nur um wenigstens all Ihre Skills mal gesehen zu haben? So wäre es nämlich wenn sie die Skilltrees drin gelassen hätten.  Unterscheidungsmerkmale gibt es dank der Runen nach wie vor genug. Naja und ändern von aktiven Skills "on the fly" finde ich besser, weil es nichts mit Anspruch zu tun hat sondern mit Zwangspausen und künstlich Spielzeit generieren wenn man für einen Wechsel erstmal wieder per Stadtportal zurück muss.

Naja und mal ehrlich so viele verschiedene gut funktionierende Builds gab es in D2 mit den Skilltrees auch nicht. Es wurde geskillt was gut funktionierte und ein Teil der Skill wurde links liegen gelassen von den meisten weil sie im vergleich mit anderen Skills zu schwach waren. Dann doch lieber das neue System wo man dann mit den aktiven Skills jongliert und mit den Runen und seinem Loot sich halt individualisiert. Nur schade das sie das Wechseln nun eingeschränkt haben. Ich finde es gut, wenn man seine Skillauswahl schnell anpassen kann.

Na und was das große "Sich nen Kopf machen" angeht, so muss man doch auch irgendwo mal berücksichtigen, das D3 "nur" ein Hack 'n' Slay ist und kein ausgewachsenes MMO oder Rollenspiel. Da ist nunmal die Charakterkomplexität bewußt etwas einfacher gestrickt als bei anderen Genres. Es geht eben primär um Action / Loot und Coop oder nicht?



graphimundo schrieb:


> Du hättest dich als Kind also auch  genauso über deine Geschenke gefreut wenn deine Eltern sie dir einfach  in die Hand gedrückt hätten? Sprich ganz ohne die Vorfreude wenn du  gesehen hast...."wow da ist was großes, da kann was tolles drinn  sein...darf ichs entlich auspacken?"
> Nichts anderes passiert hier und  wenn man dann die Identifikation auch noch im "Wert" erhöht verstärkt  das dieses Effekt, weil dann der ein oder andere Gegenstand eben noch  bis zu nächsten Heimkehr im Inventar bleibt und die Spannung steigert  bzw. man nur die richtig großen Geschenke direkt aufreist und dafür eben  dementsprechend bezahlt.
> 
> Und auch die gezwungen Stadtbesuche funktionieren nach einem ähnlichen Schema.



Also zum einen gehe ich davon aus und hoffe ich das Kinder sowieso kein D3 spielen werden. Platzende Monster und detailierte Todesanimationen sollten wohl für eine USK 16 Einstufung sorgen. Nee aber Scherz bei Seite. Ich freue mich auf einen tollen Gegenstand in D2 keinen Deut mehr wenn ich ihn erst identifizieren muss. Eher im Gegenteil es nervt wenn man keine Rollen mehr dabei hat. So weiß man nämlich nicht, ob man den Gegenstand besser sofort anlegt oder ob er einfach nur verkauft wird weil er eben doch nichts besonderes ist oder man bereits bessere Gegenstände besitzt. Naja und wenn Du Dir die Spannung erhöhen willst, dann warte halt bevor Du den "identifizieren" Knopf drückst. Soviel Selbstbeherrschung muss dann halt sein. Sich durch augegangende Spruchrollen künstlich die vermeintliche Spannung zu erhöhen halte ich eher für überflüssig. Über gutes Loot freut man sich so oder so und Loot was man eh wieder verkauft, brauch ich nicht erst in der Stadt identifizieren. Denn das im "Inventar" verbleiben wollte Blizzard ja im Grunde auf die Gegenstände beschränken die man auch mit Sicherheit behalten will. Damit eben das ewige zur Stadt tingeln weniger wird. Daher verstehe ich ja auch nicht das sie Cube und Cauldron wieder entfernt haben. Blizzard widerspricht sich da selbst finde ich.


----------



## butterbrot266 (20. Januar 2012)

Hmm... Wozu erst unidentifizierte Gegenstände ins Spiel bringen, wenn ich es ganz einfach mit einem Rechtsklick sofort wieder kennbar machen kann!? Daduch wird das ganze nicht spannend, sondern einfach nur lästig für den Spieler. Also ein Identifikations-item oder ähnliches sollte schon erhalten bleiben - finde ich!
Und wieso werden immer nur noch alte Systeme neu aufgelegt/ solche überarbeitet? Haben Entwickler denn wirklich so viel angst mal was komplett neues zu probieren!?


----------



## Alexey1978 (20. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ahja, und da kommt jetzt noch ein Argument daran was an der Aussage falsch war, das viele ganz einfach gerne motzen?
> also so wie du grade?
> Auch wenn man nicht weiß, dass die Aussage eine ganz andere im Hinterkopf hat, was stimmt daran nicht, das war eine Antwort auf eine Frage


 
Ich habe lediglich klar gestellt, dass man Dich nicht verstehen kann wenn Du Dich auf Dinge beziehst die in anderen Threads geschrieben wurden. Da sind keine anderen Aussagen im Hinterkopf oder was auch immer Du mir mit Deiner Antwort sagen möchtest.

Das viele sinnfrei motzen ist leider so. Damit muss man leben. Sich darüber aufzuregen bringt nichts.

Was meine Punkte über die Änderungen angeht so ist das nicht lediglich das so oft herbeigezogene typisch Deutsche über alles einfach erst mal meckern. Es ist eher meine Sorge darüber, das Blizzard sich in seinen Bemühungen ein perfektes und Bugfreies Spiel zu veröffentlichen einfach etwas verrennt. Irgendwann ist halt der Punkt wo ein bereits gutes System gegen etwas schlechteres ausgetauscht wird und dann beginnt eine Endlosschleife der Verschlimmbesserung und die Jahre ziehen ins Land bis es irgendwann keiner mehr haben will das kaputt-perfektionierte D3. Als Fan der Reihe hoffe ich sehr, dass Blizzard sich bald mal einig wird welche Kernsysteme nun drin bleiben und welche nicht.


----------



## T8uNd3r5toRm (20. Januar 2012)

graphimundo schrieb:


> Du hättest dich als Kind also auch genauso über deine Geschenke gefreut wenn deine Eltern sie dir einfach in die Hand gedrückt hätten? Sprich ganz ohne die Vorfreude wenn du gesehen hast...."wow da ist was großes, da kann was tolles drinn sein...darf ichs entlich auspacken?"
> Nichts anderes passiert hier und wenn man dann die Identifikation auch noch im "Wert" erhöht verstärkt das dieses Effekt, weil dann der ein oder andere Gegenstand eben noch bis zu nächsten Heimkehr im Inventar bleibt und die Spannung steigert bzw. man nur die richtig großen Geschenke direkt aufreist und dafür eben dementsprechend bezahlt.
> 
> Und auch die gezwungen Stadtbesuche funktionieren nach einem ähnlichen Schema.


 
sry, aber items sind für mich keine geschenke, sondern der verdiente lohn. und da will ich auch nicht jeden monat erst neu wissen, was ich bekomme. für mich ist das nur unnötiger zeitaufwand. ich will, dass die items beim aufheben identifiziert werden. dann hat man immer noch eine kleine überraschung, wenn man das inventar aufmacht und kann sich freuen.
ich will einfach nicht, dass die "verwaltung" mehr zeit als das spielen benötigt. bei skyrim hatte ich das gefühl und es hat mir das game verhagelt (habs trotzdem durchgespielt, aber mit nem besseren inventar hätte ich locker 10 std weniger zeit gebraucht)


----------



## graphimundo (20. Januar 2012)

T8uNd3r5toRm schrieb:


> sry, aber items sind für mich keine geschenke, sondern der verdiente lohn. und da will ich auch nicht jeden monat erst neu wissen, was ich bekomme. für mich ist das nur unnötiger zeitaufwand. ich will, dass die items beim aufheben identifiziert werden. dann hat man immer noch eine kleine überraschung, wenn man das inventar aufmacht und kann sich freuen.
> ich will einfach nicht, dass die "verwaltung" mehr zeit als das spielen benötigt. bei skyrim hatte ich das gefühl und es hat mir das game verhagelt (habs trotzdem durchgespielt, aber mit nem besseren inventar hätte ich locker 10 std weniger zeit gebraucht)





Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf einen tollen Gegenstand in D2 keinen Deut mehr wenn ich ihn erst identifizieren muss. Eher im Gegenteil es nervt wenn man keine Rollen mehr dabei hat. So weiß man nämlich nicht, ob man den Gegenstand besser sofort anlegt oder ob er einfach nur verkauft wird weil er eben doch nichts besonderes ist oder man bereits bessere Gegenstände besitzt. Naja und wenn Du Dir die Spannung erhöhen willst, dann warte halt bevor Du den "identifizieren" Knopf drückst. Soviel Selbstbeherrschung muss dann halt sein. Sich durch augegangende Spruchrollen künstlich die vermeintliche Spannung zu erhöhen halte ich eher für überflüssig. Über gutes Loot freut man sich so oder so und Loot was man eh wieder verkauft, brauch ich nicht erst in der Stadt identifizieren. Denn das im "Inventar" verbleiben wollte Blizzard ja im Grunde auf die Gegenstände beschränken die man auch mit Sicherheit behalten will. Damit eben das ewige zur Stadt tingeln weniger wird. Daher verstehe ich ja auch nicht das sie Cube und Cauldron wieder entfernt haben. Blizzard widerspricht sich da selbst finde ich.


 
Also wenn jemand die Jagt nach Items als Arbeit betrachtest läuft da erstmal Grundlegend etwas falsch.
So dann die Aussage man könne sich ja selber beherschen, ist doch mehr als dürftig, das schlägt in die gleich Kerbe wie "spiel doch weiter D2"...schwachsinn und völlig am Thema vorbei.
Es ist einfach ein Unterschied ob ich durch die Gegend renne und einen 20 Euro schein auf der Straße finde oder ob es ein Portmonai ist und es genauso gut auch 100 Euro drinn sein könnten.
Auch wäre es ein Unterschied gewesen wenn Blizz z.b. D3 einfach dierekt veröffentlicht hätte oder ob sie erst noch ein wenig Vorfreude schühren und dann rauskommen.
Der Mensch funktioniert nuneinmal so und da wird auch niemand etwas darann ändern können, auch wenn es manch einer nicht wahr haben möchte oder sich dessen bewusst ist.
Es sind einfach zwei Phasen, die eine in der ich durch die Gegend renne und die Freude erfahre das ein Gegenstandt mit einer Farbe dropt der mir reiche Beute verspricht und die 2. in der ich Quasi sicher bin ich habe definitv etwas Wertvolles aber wie Wertvoll oder was genau es ist, ist eben nochmal eine ganz andere Spannung.
Wer das jetzt nicht verstehn mag...ja seis drumm dann gibt es wohl einfach unterschiedliche Ansichten zu Thema, soll ja vorkommen.



Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Zum einen wird es durch die Runen ein Unmenge an Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten geben. ............. Nur schade das sie das Wechseln nun eingeschränkt haben. Ich finde es gut, wenn man seine Skillauswahl schnell anpassen kann.
> 
> Na und was das große "Sich nen Kopf machen" angeht, so muss man doch auch irgendwo mal berücksichtigen, das D3 "nur" ein Hack 'n' Slay ist und kein ausgewachsenes MMO oder Rollenspiel. Da ist nunmal die Charakterkomplexität bewußt etwas einfacher gestrickt als bei anderen Genres. Es geht eben primär um Action / Loot und Coop oder nicht?


 
Also erstmal habe ich nie behauptet es dürfte garkeine Möglichkeit geben sein Skills jemals zu ändern...diese gibt es ja auch in D2 mittlerweile.
Desweiteren gibt es in D2 sehr wohl eine wirklich große Masse and effektiven oder zumidnest gut spielbaren Builts (eifach mal ins Forum schauen) und diese könnte man in D3 sogar durch eine höhere Anzahl dierekt zu verwedender Skills noch erhöhen.
Tja und soweit ich weis kann man die Runen über die du dich ja individualisieren willst auch hin und her tauschen wie man will.
Das heist also es ist einfach nicht möglich sich über die Charackterentwicklung eine Identität zu geben da jeder wenn er lustig ist mal eben genauso neben mir steht.
Und ja da dazu gehört eben auch das wenn ich z.b. 2 Zauberinen mit unterschiedlichen Builts haben will eben auch 2 mal eine hochspielen muss.
Ich Spreche aber bewusst nicht vom Ausprobieren, das sollte den Leuten ruhig ermöglicht werden.

Achja und das D3 "nur" ein Hack and Slay ist naja, defakto ist es eben Diablo 3 spricht der Nachfolger eines Tietels der einem eben die angesprochene Spieltiefe auf die oder andere Weise geboten hat und wenn eben dieser Nachfollger hier einen Schritt zurück geht darf man doch wohl zurecht zumindest Enttäuscht sein.


----------



## YautjaSDL (20. Januar 2012)

werden die je mals fertig mit dem game ?!


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (20. Januar 2012)

Klingt für mich gut.

Wenigstens ein Entwickler Studio, das noch Wert darauf legt, ein gutes Spiel ab zu legen, dafür aber auzch den Release verzögert (was mir viel lieber ist).


----------



## TheChicky (20. Januar 2012)

Derartige Verzögerungen und "größere" Umbauten in der Beta gibts bei jedem Blizzard Spiel. Mit den Jahren sollten die Fans doch mal begreifen und darauf vertrauen, dass diese Leute ihr Handwerk beherrschen und wissen was sie tun.


----------



## Alexey1978 (20. Januar 2012)

graphimundo schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand die Jagt nach Items als Arbeit betrachtest läuft da erstmal Grundlegend etwas falsch.
> So dann die Aussage man könne sich ja selber beherschen, ist doch mehr als dürftig, das schlägt in die gleich Kerbe wie "spiel doch weiter D2"...schwachsinn und völlig am Thema vorbei.
> Es ist einfach ein Unterschied ob ich durch die Gegend renne und einen 20 Euro schein auf der Straße finde oder ob es ein Portmonai ist und es genauso gut auch 100 Euro drinn sein könnten.
> Auch wäre es ein Unterschied gewesen wenn Blizz z.b. D3 einfach dierekt veröffentlicht hätte oder ob sie erst noch ein wenig Vorfreude schühren und dann rauskommen.
> ...


 
Da werden wir wohl in der Tat nie der gleichen Meinung sein. Ich kann nämlich nicht nachvollziehen, das es einem nun wesentlich mehr Freude über ein farbiges Item bringen soll wenn man eine Schriftrolle/Ein Buch voller Rollen anklickt an Stelle eines "Identifizier Knopfes". Der einzige Unterschied ist der, das einem theoretisch bei dem Buch irgendwann die Rollen ausgehen könnten. 

Es ist X Jahre her das ich D2 gezockt habe aber soweit ich mich erinnere droppten nicht so viele farbige Items das mir die Rollen öfter ausgegangen sind bevor mein Inventar voll war. Da zumindest ich bei einem Besuch in der Stadt nicht nur Items verkauft oder eingelagert habe sondern auch Rollen aufgestockt, kam es fast nie vor das mir keine Rolle zur Verfügung stand. Ich weiß nicht wie es auf der  höchsten Schwierigkeitsstufe oder im Hardcore war, da ich D2 nie in diesen Stufen gespielt habe. Aber zumindest bei den anderen war es meist so. Von daher kann ich wirklich nicht verstehen, dass Dir ein unbegrenztes identifizieren so viel Spielspaß/Vorfreude raubt, dass D3 deshalb schlechter sein könnte. Da gibt es wirklich größere Änderungen die weitaus nachvollziehbarer den Fan von Teil1 und oder Teil2 stören könnten. Aber hey so unterschiedlich gestrickt sind wir eben. 



graphimundo schrieb:


> Also erstmal habe ich nie behauptet es dürfte garkeine Möglichkeit geben sein Skills jemals zu ändern...diese gibt es ja auch in D2 mittlerweile.
> Desweiteren gibt es in D2 sehr wohl eine wirklich große Masse and effektiven oder zumidnest gut spielbaren Builts (eifach mal ins Forum schauen) und diese könnte man in D3 sogar durch eine höhere Anzahl dierekt zu verwedender Skills noch erhöhen.
> Tja und soweit ich weis kann man die Runen über die du dich ja individualisieren willst auch hin und her tauschen wie man will.
> Das heist also es ist einfach nicht möglich sich über die Charackterentwicklung eine Identität zu geben da jeder wenn er lustig ist mal eben genauso neben mir steht.
> ...



Also meine Aussage auf die spielbaren builds bezog sich auf eine Information die von Blizzard stammte als sie sich den ersten Beschwerden der Community gegen ihre Entscheidung den Skilltree rauszunehmen annahmen. Ich bin kein super Hardcore D2 Spieler gewesen der aberhunderte Stunden in die Erprobung von funktionierenden Builds gesteckt hat. Von daher kann ich in dem Fall nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen. Ich habe mich da auf die Aussage von Blizzard verlassen, weil sie soweit ich weiß behauptet haben das es nicht so viele Builds gab die gespielt wurden. Da sie wollten, dass man sich in D3 nicht verskillen kann ohne resetten zu müssen haben sie unter anderem die Entscheidung gegen die Skilltrees getroffen. So mein Wissenstand bisher. Sollte es tatsächlich Dutzende von guten Builds gegeben haben dann ein Sorry für meine Unwissenheit.

Was aber die Runen betrifft, denke ich dass Du falsch liegst. Klar auch diese kann man frei tauschen aber man muss erstmal die gleichen Runen gefunden haben wie Dein Mitspieler um auch mal eben seine Skill-veränderungen 1:1 kopieren zu können. Keiner weiß natürlich wie oft die Skillrunen droppen werden aber ich denke nicht das sie wie der sprichwörtliche "Sand am Meer" zu finden sein werden. Von daher wird doch jeder Spieler über ein anderes Set an Runen verfügen bis man irgendwann so viel gespielt hat, dass man eben alle Runen hat für alle Skills. Das wird aber sicherlich eine Weile dauern. Na und wie Du selbst sagst, standen die guten Builds auch in den Foren. Es konnte Dir also durchaus auch in D2 passieren das Du Deinem Build bei einer online Partie noch mal begegnet bist.

Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass es erstmal stark nach "Supi mehr Casual damit's auch die Idioten blicken!" aussieht was die Skills anbelangt. Ich denke aber das uns in der Beziehung D3 noch überraschen könnte. Ich finde den Skill Ansatz wie gesagt nicht schlecht, da es einem viel Raum zum experimentieren lässt und man sich schnell an seine jeweilige Gruppe von Mitspielern anpassen kann damit eben die gewählten Fähigkeiten und Runen besser harmonisieren miteinander. Ich spreche Dir aber keineswegs die Entscheidung ab über D3 und den Weg den es bisher geht als enttäuschend zu sehen. Da hat nunmal jeder andere Ansprüche an das Spiel. Mich enttäuschen ja auch die ein oder andere Änderung die sie bisher gemacht haben.

Also warten wir beide ab wann D3 nun endlich erscheint und gucken dann ob wir es mögen oder nicht. Gekauft ist es quasi eh schon blind, da man am Urvater des Genres einfach nicht vorbeikommt.


----------



## Kwengie (21. Januar 2012)

*lol*
ob Diablo $ jemals rauskommen wird?


----------



## Cornholio04 (21. Januar 2012)

@PCGames: Bashiok hat mittlerweile ein Update gepostet und ist auf die Klagen der Community nach diese Meldung eingegangen. Hier mal der Link:
http://diablo3.ingame.de/505517/diablo-3-systemanderungen-sturmwarnung-im-battle-net-teil-i/
Die genannten Ändereungen sind schon durchgeführt, es wird derzeit nur noch am Balancing gearbeitet. Er sagt auch, dass sie niemals behauptet haben den zuletzt genannten Releasebreich( bis spätestens Ende März) nicht einhalten zu können. Also ein wenig Balsam auf die geschundenen Diablo-Seelen hier im Forum. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt! 

Grüße

Corni


----------



## Sirius89 (21. Januar 2012)

Battl3inSeattle schrieb:


> Klingt für mich gut.
> 
> Wenigstens ein Entwickler Studio, das noch Wert darauf legt, ein gutes Spiel ab zu legen, dafür aber auzch den Release verzögert (was mir viel lieber ist).


 

^This x1000.

Wenigstens ein Entwickler noch bei dem ich mir sicher sein kann das ich KEINE Beta Version für 50 Euro bekomme sondern ein fertiges Spiel was funktioniert so wie es soll.Dafür bin ich Blizz echt dankbar.


----------



## Corbanx (21. Januar 2012)

Battl3inSeattle schrieb:


> Klingt für mich gut.
> 
> Wenigstens ein Entwickler Studio, das noch Wert darauf legt, ein gutes Spiel ab zu legen, dafür aber auzch den Release verzögert (was mir viel lieber ist).


 
signed


----------



## Goldmann (21. Januar 2012)

Blizzard muss eines der laienhaftesten Studios auf dem Markt sein weil offensichtlich haben sie kein Konzeptionsphase anders least sich ein derartiges stümpertum nicht erklären ..oder sie beschäftigen nur Auszubildende..ROFL, was ja nicht weiterverwunderlich wäre schliesslich läuft ihnen ein Art Direktor nach dem anderem weg, von denen die zum SWTOR Wartungsteam gewechselt sind mal garnicht mehr zu reden.


----------



## graphimundo (21. Januar 2012)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> *Text*


 
Also scheinbar ist das wohl falsch rüber gekommen denn 1. habe ich eigentlich nei Behauptet das ich das System mit den Schriftollen bzw. so wie es in D2 gehandhabt wurde für perfekt erachte.
Nein ich habe sogar gesagt das den z.b. Schriftrollen wiel mehr Wert beigemessen werden sollte.
Also kurz: der Gedanke dahinter ist wirklich gut und spielbereichernd nur die Umsetzung muss stimmen.
Und das tut sie in D3 meiner Meinung nach in der jetzigen Form nicht.
Die Intetion hinter dem Ganzen ist ja genau die mit dem "Geschenk" was dem orginal Text auch gut zu entnehmen ist.
Ganz besonders habe ich aber ne behauptet das dieses System jetzt soooo Spielentscheident für mich wäre, nein ich finde es einfach schade wenn es nur halbgar umgesetzt wird weil damit Potenzial verschenkt wird aber damit könnte ich gut und gerne leben.
Anders als eben mit einem versaubeuteltem Skillsystem oder einer unpassenden Grafik/Atmosphäre---> aber das ist noch ein ganz andere Thema.

Auch das Skillsysthem von D2 möchte ich keines Falls glorifizieren und die können da in D3 gerne was neues versuchen aber bitte nicht in dem man jedem einfach alles zu Verfügung stellt.
Naja und die Aussage in D3 gäbe es nur wenige interessante Builds ist schlichtweg falsch und davon kann sich auch jeder in 5 Minuten selber überzeugen wenn er auf den großen Fansiten mal nach welchen sucht.
Anders als du scheinbar habe ich D2 auch wirklich verflucht lange,intensiv und immer wieder gespielt und achte deshalb eventuell etwas mehr auf Details.
Nunja ich hoffe einfach das die Änderungen die sie gerade noch am Runen und Skillsystem vornehmen das ganze für mich und viele andere wieder etwas interessanter und versöhnlicher gestalltet.
Alles Andere, ja sogar das Grafikdesign bzw. den Stil werde ich warscheinlich irgendwann zumindest aktzeptieren und als nicht störend empfinden können


----------



## Emandil (22. Januar 2012)

Ich liebe den Hype um Half Life 3!!!! Keine Bilder, keine Versprechungen, keine Gameplayinfos.....einfach Stille und das Wissen, das da irgendwann die Bombe explodiert und uns das Spiel um die Ohren gehauen wird!

Diablo 3 dagegen....seid Jahren Bilder, Versprechen, Verschiebungen, etc. und nun wo alle denken "Jetzt kommt es endlich!" krempeln die nochmal alles um? Bei einem Spiel mit der (wenn man mal ehrlich ist) langweiligsten SPielmechanik überhaupt? (Gegner wegklicken) Es ist ja nicht so das hier ein komplexes Open World Rollenspiel kommt, wo jede Entscheidung eines der 500 verschiedenen Enden beeinflusst.....also mit den Änderungen jetzt machen sie sich langsam lächerlich!

Natürlich sind Betaphasen dazu da, um Designmängel Balancingfehler und Bugs auszubügeln, aber wenn die nochmal komplette Mechaniken kippen, frage ich mich ob die sich in den 100 Jahren Entwicklung vorher jemals das Spiel selbst angeschaut haben!?!?
Wie schon gesagt.....lächerlich! Mit der erneuten Verschiebung haben sie (zumindest bei mir) den Hype zerschossen.....werd da irgendwann mal in die Budgetversion reinklicken, mehr nicht......


----------



## Emandil (22. Januar 2012)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> ^This x1000.
> 
> Wenigstens ein Entwickler noch bei dem ich mir sicher sein kann das ich KEINE Beta Version für 50 Euro bekomme sondern ein fertiges Spiel was funktioniert so wie es soll.Dafür bin ich Blizz echt dankbar.



Seid wann heisst denn plötzlich "verschieben/verändern" automatisch "besser machen"?

Ach nee ihr habt Recht.....Duke Nukem wurde verschoben, verändert, verschoben, verändert, verschoben....
.....und am Ende kam das Spiel des Jahrhunderts raus...........ach nee Moment! O.ô

Und es sind davon mal abgesehen sind es immernoch zwei paar Schuhe, ob man in seinem Kämmerchen solange am Spiel feilt, bis es "perfekt" ist, oder ob man hier seid Jahren einen künstlichen Hype aufrecht erhält, den man nun nochmal auf die Spitze treibt....


----------



## Enisra (22. Januar 2012)

Emandil schrieb:


> Seid wann heisst denn plötzlich "verschieben/verändern" automatisch "besser machen"?
> 
> Ach nee ihr habt Recht.....Duke Nukem wurde verschoben, verändert, verschoben, verändert, verschoben....
> .....und am Ende kam das Spiel des Jahrhunderts raus...........ach nee Moment! O.ô
> ...


 
ach, wie das DLC-Fass sind auch irgendwelche Duke Vergleiche für´n Popo und man sollte bedenken, auch das man damals zu Jung war ist keine Entschuldigung, aber Diablo 2 hat man einfach mal so um ein Jahr verschoben


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (22. Januar 2012)

Wenn man von seinem Spiel begeistert ist, dann bastelt man immer wieder dran rum um es perfekt zu machen, ich kenn das... aber ich muss nicht davon leben! Irgendwann muss man mal genug optimiert haben und zumindest in einer Phase angekommen sein, in der man nur noch kleine Zahlenwerte ändert. Naja... in der 8762359. beta werd ich wohl mal mitmachen und schauen wie weit die Herren sind.


----------



## TruplayaUB (23. Januar 2012)

Naja das WoW Zugpferd ist fast dem Tode nahe, StarCraft II war mehr eine kurze Erscheinung als wirklich ausschlaggebend für irgendetwas. Da helfen auch keine 2 weiteren Teile 
Dazu kommt das der "echte Blizzard Kern" mindestens seit Warcraft II oder spätestens seit Warcraft III längst im Ruhestand sind. Ja ein schweres Erbe aber gekauft wirds trotzdem von allen (außer mir, bin aus dem Alter draußen nach Gegenständen zu jagen, weil spielen sieht anders aus)


----------



## Morathi (23. Januar 2012)

TruplayaUB schrieb:


> Naja das WoW Zugpferd ist fast dem Tode nahe, StarCraft II war mehr eine kurze Erscheinung als wirklich ausschlaggebend für irgendetwas. Da helfen auch keine 2 weiteren Teile
> Dazu kommt das der "echte Blizzard Kern" mindestens seit Warcraft II oder spätestens seit Warcraft III längst im Ruhestand sind. Ja ein schweres Erbe aber gekauft wirds trotzdem von allen (außer mir, bin aus dem Alter draußen nach Gegenständen zu jagen, weil spielen sieht anders aus)


 
Starcraft 2 war also eine kurze Erscheinung? Vielleicht solltest du erstmal schauen, was für eine riesige Präsenz Starcraft 2 hat. Es gibt Sportbars die die großen Events übertragen, es gibt viele neue Events, viel Geld, das Spiel hat seine Stars und Skandale...

Starcraft 2 ist vieles, aber sicher keine "kurze Erscheinung" .


----------



## Enisra (23. Januar 2012)

Morathi schrieb:


> Starcraft 2 war also eine kurze Erscheinung? Vielleicht solltest du erstmal schauen, was für eine riesige Präsenz Starcraft 2 hat. Es gibt Sportbars die die großen Events übertragen, es gibt viele neue Events, viel Geld, das Spiel hat seine Stars und Skandale...
> 
> Starcraft 2 ist vieles, aber sicher keine "kurze Erscheinung" .


 
bitte, was erwartest wenn einer WoW mit 8Mio. Abonennten schon wieder Totsagen will
ja, es werden weniger aber mal ehrlich, solange man jetzt nicht die ersten Server wegen akuter Unterbevölkerung schließen muss sehe ich da eher wieder die Übliche Schlechtmacherei


----------



## Metalhawk (23. Januar 2012)

Sicherlich hören sich viele Änderungen gut an. Back to the roots, wohl eine Reaktion auf den Druck den die große D2 Fanbase ausgeübt hat. 
Blizzard darf sich aber nicht zu viel Zeit lassen. Enorm hohe Entwicklungszeiten führen in der Regel zu veralteter Grafik (was noch zu verschmerzen ist, siehe D2) aber auch das gesamte Spielkonzept steht kurz vor dem Ende.
Es gab die Zeit der Nichtscroller bzw. Maze ca. 75-85,
die Zeit der Adventure und Sidescroller ca. 85-95,
die isometrische Hack and Slays oder Actiongames hatten Ihren Zenit 95-05.

Die isometrische Ansicht wird irgendwann veraltet sein, vielleicht nicht heute aber mit Sicherheit in 10 Jahren. Das Ziel von Blizzard D3 wird 10 Jahre tragen ist ein absoluter Witz. 
Diablo 1 und 2 hat damals absolut den Nerv der Zeit getroffen, sowas ist mit einem Remake nicht zu wiederholen. Zwischen D1 und D2 lagen 4 Jahre. Zwischen D2 und D3 liegen mindestens 12 Jahre.
Keiner wird in der heutigen Zeit ein Maze oder ein Adventure zum Kassenschlager machen.
Blizzard brauch mal wieder den Mut so nen Knaller wie Diablo oder WoW komplett neu zu erfinden. 
Natürlich wird sich D3 toll verkaufen, aber es wird nur ein Bruchteil so genial wie D2 sein können.


----------



## hasek53 (23. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> bitte, was erwartest wenn einer WoW mit 8Mio. Abonennten schon wieder Totsagen will
> ja, es werden weniger aber mal ehrlich, solange man jetzt nicht die ersten Server wegen akuter Unterbevölkerung schließen muss sehe ich da eher wieder die Übliche Schlechtmacherei


 
Außerdem war es immer so, dass wenn ein neues MMORPG rauskam (SWTOR) viele dahin wechseln und nach 3-4 Monaten wieder zurück zu WOW. Dazu kommt, dass inzwischen viele den Endcontent von WOW fertig haben und auf das neue Addon warten. Schwankungen von 1-2 Mio hatte Blizzard mit WOW immer wieder ...

Und wie schon gesagt SC II ist eine gelungene Fortsetzung für Multiplayer-Games mit aktueller(er) Grafik Mir persönlich jedoch sagt das Hero-System von WC3 mehr zu und deshalb würde ich mich über ein WC4 freuen


----------



## Tormentor666 (24. Januar 2012)

Wow! Blizzard versucht ja immer mehr das Spiel als eine Neuerfindung des Genres zu verkaufen...nur leider ohne Erfolg. Diablo 3 ist trotzdem kein Diablo mehr


----------



## Jawhe (30. Januar 2012)

Wenn man schon mal am ändern ist :

- Open-PvP mit  Server Option zur Deaktivierung (geschlossenen oder offenen Server)
- möglichkeit 8-16 Players 

-----------------------------
-Es gibt keine Schriftrollen der Identifikation mehr            .... unwichtig
-Hauptattribute eurer Helden sind ab sofort Stärke, Geschicklichkeit, Intelligenz und Vitalität   ... D2
-fünften Platz in der Aktionsleiste und macht ihn zu einer Tränke-Schaltfläche     .... unwichtig
-fliegen der Kessel von Jordan und der Nephalemwürfel aus dem Spiel    .... dann ist es halt so


----------



## JCFR (1. Februar 2012)

FÜr mich kling es, als orientiere sich Blizzard wieder stärker am Vorgänger der Reihe und das finde ich im allgemeinen gut. 
D2 war ein klasse Action-RPG und ich hab nie verstanden, warum die Jungs von Blizzard überhaupt so viel an dem NAchfolger ändern wollten. Back to the roots ist ein richtiger Schritt... nur Schade, dass sich dadurch alles Zeitlich verschiebt, aber so ist Blizzard nunmal. 
Immerhin bekommt man dafür ein durch und durch rundes Spiel und kein Patch-Chaos.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (4. Februar 2012)

ich fänds cool wenn man waffen und rüstung wie bei king arthur 2 miteinander fusionieren könnte um noch stärkere gegenstände zu erhalten


----------

